# Ruhan and first kill



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Like I said. The weekend was wet and the food in the veldt plentiful. Hardly the right conditions for bowhunting from blinds. Here is Heidi and Leon with Warthogs they hunted.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is a photo of (from left to right) Ruhan, Phillip and Leon, and some other photos of the weekend.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations gents!

Well done to Ruhan with his first kill.:thumbs_up


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

gelik julle ouens!!!!!!!

Dit lyk of die varkies darm die modder geniet het as mens na die fotos kyk. kon julle enige "skoon" varkies kry?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats Ruhan nice warthog:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Als my congratulation of the others !!
Nice pictures as well, only 2 2/3 monts for my to visit Baobab:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Congrats Ruhan nice warthog:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> Als my congratulation of the others !!
> Nice pictures as well, only 2 2/3 monts for my to visit Baobab:tongue:


Frank, I just hope you aren't taller than Ruhan. We had a time to get a hide that fit him. That guy is tall. The sight and stabilizer hung out the front of the hide whilst his elbow pressed against the back of the hide at just short of full draw, and that hide is big enough for me to make a summersault in.:wink: 

Heidi shot the Warthog with those Slicktricks you sent. It is amazing how easily it broke bone and penetrated fully on that pig. Thanks, she is plenty happy.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*First kill*

Ruhan,
Baie geluk,volgende keer sal dit verseker beter gaan
Philip


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Ruhan looks like quite a tall chap in the photo of him at full draw. 
Dis n moerse lang pyl daai!

What are the impala like at Baobab? 24" and over? We've got to send a big ram back to Germany boet.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Ruhan looks like quite a tall chap in the photo of him at full draw.
> Dis n moerse lang pyl daai!
> ...


Graig, Ruhan has an al mighty 32" draw length. He can get the same kinetics out a 60lb bow as I get from my 80lb'r:wink:

There is nice Impala's, I have seen a few nice ones come of last year. But it is going to be hard, I am also in the market for that kind of Impala:wink:, and I am going to be there a few times this year before our friend comes to visit:wink: 

I might just tie one to a tree for him:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I might just tie one to a tree for him:wink:


Thank you, but I not need this kind of help, I want a fair hunt not a kill for money:wink:
Because a plastic Duiker wil help to make me happy:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Because a plastic Duiker wil help to make me happy:tongue:


Frank, for you I have a plastic Duiker. :wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Ruhan,
> Baie geluk,volgende keer sal dit verseker beter gaan
> Philip


Baie dankie Philip! Al het ek nou nie gekry wat ek beplan het om te skiet nie het ek steeds die tyd in die bos ongelooflik geniet en baie geleer by die res van julle manne - spesifiek Bossie en Leon. Thanks ouens!

Ek sien beslis uit na die volgende trip! As ek jou weer sien Philip, of dit nou Augustus of vroër is, dan sal ons meer chat en 'n doppie of vyf drink :darkbeer:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Again it was a great weekend at Baobab. The hunting was slow but the rest was great. Baobab received 20mm of rain Thursday night. When we arrived on the farm on Friday there was big puddles of water and mud every were you looked. This combined with the veldt still in awesome condition, overcast and rainy conditions made for very little activity at the hides. Ruhan kept his head up and sticked to it all though we all knew it was going to be difficult. He stayed in the hides and managed to get a small Warthog minutes before hunting closed for the weekend.
> 
> Ruhan I know it is not what you had in mind but it was a bow kill none the less. You showed a lot of character and patience. Here is a photo of Ruhan in action, and with his kill and me.


Thanks dat jy die smart fotos opgesit het Bos. Ek het nou nie daai kudu gekry nie en daar is altyd 'n volgende keer, MAAR ek is beslis nie teleurgesteld met daai vark nie.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Congrats Ruhan nice warthog:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> Als my congratulation of the others !!
> Nice pictures as well, only 2 2/3 monts for my to visit Baobab:tongue:


Thanks Frank
I'm looking forward in meeting you in August! You'll really enjoy the place.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Frank, I just hope you aren't taller than Ruhan. We had a time to get a hide that fit him. That guy is tall. The sight and stabilizer hung out the front of the hide whilst his elbow pressed against the back of the hide at just short of full draw, and that hide is big enough for me to make a summersault in.:wink:
> 
> Heidi shot the Warthog with those Slicktricks you sent. It is amazing how easily it broke bone and penetrated fully on that pig. Thanks, she is plenty happy.



Volgende keer sal ek vir my 'n hammer in my rugsak pak sodat ek 'n gat vir my elmboog kan uitkap dan weet ek ek sal in enige van die hides pas. :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie nice foto's, baie geluk met jou vark Ruhan!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Here is a photo of (from left to right) Ruhan, Phillip and Leon, and some other photos of the weekend.


This is what I call a " hanging loosely virgin ":wink:


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Mooi So*

Mooi so, Dis altyd lekker om te hoor van so jag. Fotos by is 'n bonus. Well done.
Groete,

Juan


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie geluk Ruhan
Volgende is 4 Julie , dan sal die res van ons ook miskien 'n ou varkie of iets anders kan skiet:wink:
Ek sal vir my seun Jeandre ander broadheads moet kry
Hy het sy eerste Tarentaal gekwes.
Hy sal 100 grein cut on inpact broadheads moet kry
"n Tarentaal is baie hard,vra vir Ruhan en Leon

Groete
Stefan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ruhan,

You wanna whack a big Kudu bull? Late season & juuuust before dark!:wink:

Stefan,

I think Thunderhead make an 85 grain head. Perfect for the little man.:thumbs_up


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Congrates!!*

Baier Geluk Ruhan(of sal ek sê MENEER)

Mooi vark! Vertel ons Net, Hoe was die ondervinding(storie)!! Sit meer karakter in sodat ons weet hoe jy gevoel het!


Moenie worry oor die lengte nie, GROOT DINGE PAS IN KLEIN GAATJIEKIES.....:tongue:

Chops man:tongue:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

husky said:


> Baier Geluk Ruhan(of sal ek sê MENEER)
> 
> Mooi vark! Vertel ons Net, Hoe was die ondervinding(storie)!! Sit meer karakter in sodat ons weet hoe jy gevoel het!
> 
> ...


Hell George, nou vra jy my 'n groot ding maar ek sal my bes probeer...

Ek het Vrydag tot Sondag in 'n hide gesit en ek moet se die om die hele dag stil te sit en so min as moontlik geraas te maak het beslis my geduld getoets. Ek kan nie eers Sondae stil sit terwyl die movie op M-net wys nie. Maar die oomblik as daar wild instap, dan maak dit al die gewag die moeite werd. Ek kon nie glo die diere kom so naby die! Toe die watebokke by die hides kom om water drink, kon jy hoor hoe hulle die lusern vreet en jy kon hoor hoe die mielies in die varke se bekke kraak.

Ek het die Vrydag en Saterdag saam met Leon in een van die hides gesit en op 'n stadium kom daar toe 'n mooi sog in (die een wat saam met Leon op die foto is). Ek dink ek was te veel op my senuwees, toe gee ek dit 'n skip en Leon besluit toe hy sal die sog skiet. Ek se toe ek sal die video neem en terwyl ek daar staan met die kamera toe begin ek al bewe van opgewondenheid. Ek dog toe by myself, hoe de hel gaan ek reageer as dit my beurt is om te skiet? In elk geval, Leon het die vark geskiet toe en aangesien ek nog geen tracking ondervinding het nie se hy vir my ek moet dit 'n go gee. Vir my was dit baie interessant gewees om die spore en die bloodspoor te volg. Dit het nie lank gehou nie want so 40 meter verder kry ons toe die sog. 

Sondag kom to en hulle se ons kan net to 12 jag. Ek en Bossie (Bushkey) kies toe die hide waar ons wil sit wat moontlik 'n rooibok of 'n kudu sal oplewer. On het so uur en 'n half gesit toe kom vier vlakvarke in. Dadelik is my senses skerp, maar rustig. Hulle was net 'n kort rukkie daar toe jaag iets hulle weg en al wat bly is 'n paar tarentale. Na so 20 minute kom daai varkies weer verby en jy kon dat hulle baie onrustig is. 'n Paar van hulle trippel rond en die ander vreet van die mielies. Daar kom toe twee baie jong kudu bulle in en vreet aan die lucern. Dit het die varkies bietjie rustiger gemaak en meer van hulle het begin vreet aan die mielies. 
Bossie vra toe vir my of ek een van hulle wil skiet. Hulle was bietjie klein ek besluit toe dat ek nie die hele naweek hier kan sit en niks huis toe vat nie en daar sal altyd weer 'n kans wees om daai kudubul te kry. Ek se toe vir dis reg, kom ons kry dit agter die rug. Maar toe ek besluit en gaan een van daai varkies skiet, toe begin my hart klop asof my bloed deur 'n pyplyn Kaap toe moet pomp! Ek trek my handskoene aan en sit my camo masker want die son was van voor en sodra ek naby die skietgat gekom het sou my gesig en hande soos floodlights uit daai hide uit skyn nie. 

Die oomblik van waarheid breek toe aan en die kamera rol. Ek span my boog, kry hom in die regte rigting, en hier kon ek nie my ankerpunt op my neus kry nie! Ek het nog nooit met 'n masker geskiet nie en is so gewoond daaraan om die snaar op 'n spesifieke plek op my neus te voel. Jis toe begin daai "jitters" inskop! Kry toe my ankerpunt en is toe so gefokus op wat ek moet doen dat ek nie besef my peep en pennetjie is nie in lyn nie. Gelukkig kom ek dit agter en korregeer dit maar nou hou ek my boog seker al vir twaalf sekondes gespan. Anyway, ek kry alles reg en begin toe mik en ek kry nie die pennetjie stil nie! Hy hop met sulke kort beweging op en af soos wat ek bewe van adrenalien. Ek kry myself toe bymekaar, fokus dat ek alles reg doen en toe ek reg is om te skiet, toe is die vark reg. Sy was bietjie weg gedraai van my af maar baie min. Toe ek daai sneller trek het alles stilgestaan. Ek kon my pyl volg soos dit deur die lug sny en toe die pyl tref het ek by myself geweet dat dit 'n mooi skoot was. Ek het die vark net agter die voorpoot getref so in daai voutjie waar die blad en poot bymekaar kom en sodoende my pyl deur die longe gejaag. Seker vir nog tien miute na die tyd moes ek met hy hande in my sakke staan sodat Bossie nie kon sien hoe bewe ek nie!  Daai gewag in die hide voordat ons kom opvolg was die langste halfuur ooit! Die bakkie kom toe daaraan en toe begin die spoorsny weer. Seker so 10m van waar ek die vark geskiet het het ek my pyl opgetel en dit was besmeer bet bloed van die punt to by die fletches. Ek weet toe dit het die vitals getref maar is toe nog nie seker hoe ver so vark kan hardloop nie.
Volg toe die bloedspoor verder en dit wat nie eers 'n minuut later nie toe kry ons die vark! Ek was so verlig om te weet daai vark het nie gely nie en dit was alles oor in 'n kwessie van 36 meter vir haar. Intussen het ek bedaar en 'n paar fotos is geneem vir herhinneringe en toe is dit terug na die kampterrein toe.
Oppad terug huis toe kon ek nie ophou glimlag om te weet ek het my eerste die met pyl en boog geskiet nie. Met al die geweerjagte wat ek al gehad het, het ek nog nooit so iets ondervind nie. Al die tyd met oefening en geld wat gespandeer is op toerusting was skielik alles skielik die moeite werd.

Ek sien klaar uit na die volgende jag en ek weet dat al die emosies en adrenalien weer hulleself sal afspeel wanneer daai oomblik van waarheid aanbreek. :wink:

Dit was nou 'n baie lang storie maar vir die wat nie so baie wil lees kan ek dit in een woord beskryf; dit was absoluut [email protected]!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Groete
Ruhan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Mooi Ruhan mag daar vele struikel die seisoen


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

[email protected] goed storie, baie dankie Ruhan !!!
You will never forget this first bow kill in you live.
I not use a face mask, because I have the same problem like you wrote.

Thank you for sharing you hunting ervaring:thumbs_up


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ruhan se storie!!*

Jammer ek reageer nou eers, ek is besig met 'n kontrak en was besig met giet werk van vroeg tot laat.

Baie dankie vir die moerlike nice storie. Dis goed om te sien dat daar nog mense (NO OFENCE YOU OTHERS!) is wat kan reguit praat en sy storie vertel hoe dit regtig gebeur het!:wink: Jy hoor net van die groot een wat weg gekom het en hoe groot die dier was dat 'n huiskraan hom moes optel.......jy weet mos.:wink::tongue::wink:

Laat weet maar as die volgende een kom....

groete G


----------

